# Is "mycorrhizae" overrated



## mobiledynamics (Aug 9, 2020)

Thinking about picking up a small jar of =mycorrhizae= .

In the past, I've had on hand Dr Earth starter fertz. with "mycorrhizae" . Or I have also used Bio-Tone as well.
I don't know if it has helped in establishment of new plantings as I normally don't fertilized my shrub plantings in the garden. I use compost as mulch which seems to be more than sufficient.

I have some new shrubs and new arbovites (hinoki cypress) that I plan to plant.
Thinking about the new fad of adding those -mycorrhizae- powders. Is it a fad or it's worth the extra spend to incorporate


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

It is probably overrated and likely won't do anything, but it certainly won't hurt.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I usually use the Espoma BioTone starter when I plant shrubs and flowers. Sometimes I am lazy and grab something else. I have never seen a discernible difference.... however, I can attest to some mycorrhizae products working very well in other scenarios. Every year I propagate a few hundred annuals. The process is to start them mid winter in a propagation tray and once they have grown enough, transplant the plugs into 4 inch pots so they can finish off to the size you normally see in garden centers. One year, on a whim I purchased some of this:

https://grownuphydroponics.com/jellyfish-plant-success-premium-mycorrhizae-beneficial-bacteria.html

I used it for a tray or two by dipping each plug into the solution prior to transplanting. The bottom line was the ones I dipped had probably 3x the root mass vs non dipped. It was amazing.

The thing i have read is that mycorrhizae already exists in soil, so no need to add it. So the results I saw may be due to the fact that the seed starting medium I use (coir), does not and therefore adding it I saw big benefits, where as adding more into soil where it already exists does not do as much.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

gm560 said:


> The thing i have read is that mycorrhizae already exists in soil, so no need to add it. So the results I saw may be due to the fact that the seed starting medium I use (coir), does not and therefore adding it I saw big benefits, where as adding more into soil where it already exists does not do as much.


I would think it is this. Adding microbes will help in sterile media. Soil should already have an active microbial population. There are advocates for adding microbes to soil and it would not surprise me if there is a benefit, but I would expect it to be small and likely not worth the cost. If you really want to add a lot of microbes to the soil, top dress with compost, add compost tea, or just feed organically for part of your fertilizer. Though organic fertilizer is expensive, the first two options are relatively cheap.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The mycorrhizae need to be applied to the roots of whatever you're planting. Transplanting small plants and dipping them in the powder before planting ensures they start out with mycorrhizae. The particular soil where they're being planted may or may not have some. I think it would be more useful for small plants than large ones.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Aug 9, 2020)

Haven't yet. But plan to take a deep dive into this . I get it may be a huge market for those- maryjuwanna- growers growing in sterile media.

I recall reading something where it stated the endo/ecto, etc - it's all in the soil already.
A brief look at pricing, 4 oz, 8 oz, 10lbs @ $500 etc. This MYCO must be big business !


----------

